# Wem sagt der Begriff "Raglanschnitt" was?



## witti-pit (5. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

habe schon des öfteren bei Bikeklamotten den Begriff "Raglanschnitt" gelesen, sagt mir aber nix!
Kann mir da einer weiterhelfen?

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Coffee (5. Februar 2005)

hi,

raglan = kein eingesetzter ärmel, sondern überschnitten. dh. ärmel ist ab dem kragen angesetzt. nicht erst nach der schulter.


coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hemme (5. Februar 2005)

Ra|glan|är|mel 
[engl.; dt.] der; -s, -: Ärmel[schnitt], bei dem Ärmel u. Schulterteil ein Stück bilden.

(c) Dudenverlag.


----------



## alöx (5. Februar 2005)

dieses jenes ist ein raglan schnitt....


----------



## northpoint (20. Februar 2005)

Mit anderen Worten also "eng geschnitten",oder?


----------



## dubbel (20. Februar 2005)

northpoint schrieb:
			
		

> Mit anderen Worten also "eng geschnitten",oder?


nein. 
nur anders geschnitten.


----------



## northpoint (20. Februar 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> nein.
> nur anders geschnitten.



Ich hatte mal einen Norwegerpulli mit diesem Schnitt und fühlte mich überhaupt wohl mit diesem Schnitt,da der Raum unter den Ärmeln so eng anlag.


----------



## lelebebbel (20. Februar 2005)

gerüchten zufolge kann man stoff ziemlich beliebig zuschneiden, somit hat die frage, ob die ärmel nun am kragen ansetzen, überhauptnichts damit zu tun ob das nun unterm arm eng ist oder nicht.


----------



## dubbel (20. Februar 2005)

und so richtig doll eng sieht das auf dem beispielbild da oben (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=88333) ja auch nicht unbedingt aus. 
is aber auch kein norweger. 
wobei ich andererseits auch nicht wusste, dass man sowas hauteng trägt.


----------

